# 3 tier architecture cookie management



## meghraj (Mar 15, 2010)

I am new in asp.net development and I am having problem in implementing the 3 tier in it, actually I am facing problem that I am not able to understand the management of session i.e. I don't able to understand that where can I use session in presentation layer or in business or data layer-please help.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 3, 2010)

the 3 tire layers are not fixed boundaries and vary hugely.

the session information is maintained by the web site project. but can be access via System.Web.HttpContext.Current in your business layer.


----------

